# Chat - March 2016



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, it's a new month and time to start fresh. I still have a blank canvas with the wrapper on it. Yuck!

One of my daughters came over the house last night with her husband and my grandkids. They gave me some awesome news! No, not that:biggrin: After the wine and paint night we went to, they now want to start painting at home. Yippee! One of my grandsons is coming over on Wednesday to paint with me. He's been learning to draw.:biggrin:

I told them I was going to try to sell my most recent painting for $300. I don't really care if it sells, I just wanted to throw a big number out there. My grandson heard that and asked if he could post it for me. I said sure. I know it's a zillion to one shot that someone will buy this but what the heck. It's just fun.

Life is good, how's everybody else doing?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning all and happy March! 

Cool news about the painting bug striking your family! I also think you are right on starting with a high price, if it doesn't sell you "mark it down" people can't resist markdowns! :biggrin:

Working today. Being the first of the month it will be busy, rent payments! :vs_karate: **sarcasm** Oh well, I will persevere. :mully:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Will keep my fingers crossed your painting sells @dickhutchings :biggrin:

Off to hubby's follow up appt this morning, plus pit stopping at the VA to pic up records, then running him to the comic book store, then hopefully back home. All of these places are an hour away, so fun drive for me. 

Back is better...yippee!! :smile:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good Morning friends. 

Dick I think it's a really great idea to market your paintings and making it a price you feel good about! I don't have the confidence to ask for a decent price, but my prices are going up slowly. Where are you going to have your grandson post it? 

Leighann have fun with your excursion today. 

I'm hoping to get to paint today. I haven't had the opportunity since last Thursday. I'm having withdrawal pains. My plans are to finish the first layer on the roses on my big picture and then put it aside for a bit and work on smaller paintings.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

@TerryCurley the selling thing is just a poke into the art sales world. I don't even know where he posted it but it was posted last night. I'll have to find out where he posted it. Nothing serious but that's what I would want before I would let it leave my house today. After I get a bunch under my belt I'll probably be happy to get rid of them at cost.:biggrin:
@leighann Back is better...yippee!! :smile: This is good news. I have constant back problems and it's nice when it doesn't bother me too much.
@Susan Mulno We all must persevere. :mully: I love this little emoticon you used. Very entertaining!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I can hardly believe it is already March! 

It won't be long now before triple digit temps return to Texas.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We will be leaving Texas soon for just that reason @Cricket. :vs_sun:


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

dick this is what my gallery says when it comes to pricing. Take the cost for supplies mutilpy it by 2.5 and thats your price. 

So for instance, lets say i took a graphite piece. Its 10x10, and i spent 50 dollars on pencils and 100 on frame. Thats 150 x 2.5, 200 + 75 = 275. So for that particular piece im charging 275 as my base price. Now i can add alittle bit more to the cost depending on how long it took, so if i spent 100 hours, i might add 50 bucks, so 325 is the final price.

If you are just starting out and alittle skeptical, then just make sure you break even or make a small profit.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

@PMMurphy, thank you! :vs-kiss:

I have asked this question of many people in many places but no one could give me such a guideline. I appreciate this because I do not wish to rob anyone, I also do not want to rob myself! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for that guide PMMurphy. I must say though, your math is off. 2.5 X 150 = 375. You only charge 50 cents an hour for your work? 
In my case I spent 8 on the canvas, who knows on the paint and I spent approximately 8 hours on it. I think more like 30 an hour so that comes out to 240 for labor and maybe 25 in materials. I went a little high with the 300:biggrin: I don't expect to get it anyway.


PMMurphy said:


> dick this is what my gallery says when it comes to pricing. Take the cost for supplies mutilpy it by 2.5 and thats your price.
> 
> So for instance, lets say i took a graphite piece. Its 10x10, and i spent 50 dollars on pencils and 100 on frame. Thats 150 x 2.5, 200 + 75 = 275. So for that particular piece im charging 275 as my base price. Now i can add alittle bit more to the cost depending on how long it took, so if i spent 100 hours, i might add 50 bucks, so 325 is the final price.
> 
> If you are just starting out and alittle skeptical, then just make sure you break even or make a small profit.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

just make sure that your selling it as an original artwork. If you sell the original and then sell prints of the same art... The value of the piece drops and your actually ripping off the customer.


@dick Yea i dont charge much for the hours i spend. If i did some of my pieces would cost easily over 1000 dollars. I have pieces ive spent 300+ hours on xD


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I went from beginner to teacher last night.Two of my grandsons came over last night and wanted to learn to paint! Of course they wanted to do something similar to what there parents did at our recent wine and paint night. I changed it up a bit and went with a daytime scene. The kids are age 9 and 12. Here's what they did.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

What fun Dick! :biggrin: They did such a great job!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well, @dickhutchings I'm pretty sure your grandsons are better painters than I am. I sat down last night with my wal-mart watercolors, and my watercolor sketch pad, and I've attached my results. I don't really care for the pad, but it's all I had. 

I'm pretty sure I need to stick to pens and pencils. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't understand. This beautiful.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Really? Ya think? 
It's not very "artsy" though...I didn't try and do shading or blending or anything like that. 

I'll take it!! :biggrin:

Thanks @dickhutchings :kiss:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Next time you try a little more artsy fartsy blending and shading. Before you know it, those things will become easy. It's been my experience.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I think I might play with my wal-mart acrylics next. My goal...I have promised a piece of art to a relative, for her new home, and she wants something kinda modern in lt. Grey/ turquoise/ coral. Well, I don't think watercolor is going to work...unless I draw something and just fill in areas with watercolors. Plus, I'm going to have to create the stupid coral since nobody makes a silly pencil in that color, and I really don't want to use markers. Ugh!!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Not every "artsy" thing is photo realistic. Just look at advertising, beach towels, housewares, plates just to name a small market. 

I like it! Did make me think beach towel right away. :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Not every "artsy" thing is photo realistic.


i need to break out of the habit of trying to make every sketch i as do realistic as i can


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@meli your art is so unique. One day though, I would love to see something hand drawn or painted. :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I just came back from the store with some more Liquitex paints and finally some gesso. I keep hearing how important it is to prep your own canvases so I'll be doing it on my next masterpiece.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

If I end up doing acrylic for my relatives piece will I have to prep the canvas? I know nothing!! 

Maybe I should buy a book on watercolors and acrylics :laugh:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Sure here....these days I paint & draw only digitally unless someone wants me to design a tattoo, I see drawing hand painting digitally the exact same as painting with a pencil or brush :smile:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You don't have to prep the canvas, it's just better if you do. From what I hear anyway. I've been turning out some decent paintings with out it though.



leighann said:


> If I end up doing acrylic for my relatives piece will I have to prep the canvas? I know nothing!!
> 
> Maybe I should buy a book on watercolors and acrylics :laugh:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Those are awesome @meli.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well, I jumped on Amazon and ordered me a book on watercolors and one on acrylics as well. Plus I got a hot press watercolor pad. The one I have is cold press, and I just don't like the texture. 

I'll stick to what I know until I can go through those books and learn me some stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Books? "We don't need no stinkin books". We have the internet. More specifically YouTube. I couldn't have even started without it.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm just not a good You Tube person. I like books. I can watch TV and flip the pages and make mental notes and such. I'm a weirdo. :glasses:


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

i plan to head to art school and halt going pro. I think thats smarter.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@PMMurphy , I don't know why u can't do both :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey Patrick, I have no idea what it's like to go to art school but more education is always a good thing. I may even do it when I retire. In the meantime, keep doing what you do, as weird as it is, at least to me. Old codger emoticon here. :wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Had another instruction night with one of my grandsons last night. It was fun fun but when does grandpa get a chance to paint:vs_cry:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Been working and playing my guitar to much lately. Need to sit down and draw something new.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's all good Eddie! I wish I could stop painting for a while and play some music. I may go to a local jam Friday and "practice my fiddle". It's been gathering dust since I got this artist bug.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Yes, @Eddieblz Draw Something!! :wink:

Here's one of my latest:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

@leighann you could make some fantastic stained glass work


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@meli I've actually looked into that. I'm so ADD when it comes to art...I just want to do it all!! 
I'm the same with music though...very eclectic. Well...I can say I don't care much for country music. Lol


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

you produce music?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@meli ...no, silly...I just like many different styles of music. Girl, I wish I could produce music!! Now the hubby used to sing in rock bands, but I was just the tag along. :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

LeighAnn your latest work is fantastic. How do you get these fantastic ideas for designs?

I've been in a bit of a down lately. It happens. I think everyone knows I struggle with depression. Painting helps a lot though. I finished a piece this morning and will probably finish another that I have been working on this afternoon. I put the big picture aside for a little bit to get some smaller pieces done.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley I fully understand. I struggle with it too. Drawing definitely helps me. My husband drives me bonkers, so my sketchbooks are my escape. :biggrin:

As for ideas...I scroll Instagram and look at other artists designs, and if I have a block, usually I will see something that will inspire me. I like Pinterest too, but It's mostly repeats of the same art.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! Sorry if I was gone for too long...work is just giving me less time to do other stuff..like my usual fun stuff...but I still find some time for my art...
Woah...I really like the new theme for the forum...it's green...  

Thanks for the message @leighann !

Let the art sharing commence! 

Missed ya'll! @FanKi buddy!! Hi!!! > u <


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

YAY Melody is back! :biggrin: Hi Girl, what have you been up to?


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi @TerryCurley ! Well...most likely, work work work during weekdays..then sometimes during weekends, I would try so hard to squeeze in some time for my art and gaming..Saturday is the only day I have for my "me time"[email protected]@...I need those to refuel myself before going back to work again for the rest of the week..but the paycheck sure is worth it...more games to buy!! XD I also have some unfinished artworks...again...like one painting I have that I can't show to the world just yet.....


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good to see you again Melody! Hard work is good for the soul but we hope you can eke out a little more time for fun! :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey @Susan Mulno! Yeah..i know right? I'm looking forward for our long weekend maybe next week? Stay home then chill....


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Yay! Melody!! @Melody Jeoulex :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

leighann said:


> Yay! Melody!! @Melody Jeoulex :biggrin::biggrin:


:vs_OMG::vs_blush::vs_blush:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This thread has been quiet for too long so I'm giving it a bump.:vs_wave:

I still haven't started my next painting. My wife thinks I don't want to do it but I really do. I'm just afraid of it because it's going to be so different from what I've learned.

Hey, BushCraft?, welcome back. We haven't met so I thought I should shout out to you. Nice to know there's another mod with actual experience visiting.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This thread has been quiet for too long so I'm giving it a bump.:vs_wave:

I still haven't started my next painting. My wife thinks I don't want to do it but I really do. I'm just afraid of it because it's going to be so different from what I've learned.

Hey, @Bushcraftonfire, welcome back. We haven't met so I thought I should shout out to you. Nice to know there's another mod with actual experience visiting.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm finally doing something, but I'm just adding some color to the Metatrons Cube I did a few days ago. I made a copy of it onto some new marker paper I bought, so we will see if it turns out okay. :biggrin:

Hey, @Bushcraftonfire , I bought me a watercolor book, and perused it, but I think I'm going to have to wait until I have my table set up before I can try anything serious.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey everyone. 

Just finished my work week, now for 5 days off! Hoping to work on my Heron and Egret after supper. We will see.

Funny how the forum works in waves. Some days I can't keep up with it followed by near silence. 

Have a great night all! :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay, I am officially hungry. Who's cooking? :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I had the hardest time choosing colors for this silly thing. :surprise:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Cool, it looks kind of nautical.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I was thinking galactic compass. :biggrin: It looks great Leighann! 

My daughter is going to visit today! Can't wait! We don't get to see each other too often.

Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan enjoy your time off and your visit with your daughter.

Hey David welcome back. 

Dick I'm betting that painting of your wife at Disney is going to be wonderful. Are you planning a WIP?

I seem to get busier the older I get. I'm working on three different paintings. Still working on the big one of the rose bush. It's been a couple of weeks now and I still have a few days work left. I'm really liking how it is coming out and I'm so fearful I'm going to screw it up. 

Spring break is coming soon. 9 days of grandchildren. :surprise: I get an upset stomach just thinking about it. They are very good kids but like all kids they need a lot of attention.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

There will be no WIP because it was done in one sitting, abstract. I wanted to continue but my wife really liked the abstract so there ya have it.


TerryCurley said:


> Dick I'm betting that painting of your wife at Disney is going to be wonderful. Are you planning a WIP?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Can't wait to see your paintings @TerryCurley !! :smile:

@dickhutchings , did u post your art somewhere and I missed it? 

@Susan Mulno , I hope you are enjoying your time with your daughter. 

Here's what I'm working on now. I got the idea from a piece of art on Instagram. I liked the female profile, and I'm just winging it from there. :wink:
..and, as usual...the pic is not posting upright. :becca:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool Leigh Ann. A forest princess.

Yes I posted a new painting under Acrylics.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Laying in bed listening to the thunder and watching the lighting. Just checked the radar and this storm system stretches from Mexico up into Canada! :surprise: Impressive! 

Had a great afternoon and evening with my daughter, granddaughter and my son. (My daughter did not tell me she was bringing her brother so bonus!) We will be able to spend the first half of the day together tomorrow and then they head back to Tulsa. :crying: We will have fun while they are here! :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love to hear about family's enjoying each other. Time well spent and I can't get enough of my family. Good for you Susan and sorry they have to leave so soon.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love to hear about family good times also Susan.

Good Morning everybody.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I found a little dog running in a busy street last Thursday. Traffic stopped and waited for us. He's a cutie. Very friendly and bold a shih tsu mix. He was definitely loved, well groomed and cared for. No one has claimed him though there has been a lot of responses to our adds. We've had him a week and he's becoming one of the pack. We love him and our dogs all play well with him. It's going to be hard to give him back.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Well God bless you for rescuing that little guy! They do climb into the heart quickly. Maybe his owners will become new friends and you will have visiting rights? :biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

edit : oh thats odd - somehow i mixed up the end of the discussion with the beginning :/ sorry for that ^^ 


hi all - i found this video quite helpful when i first encountered "the problem" about pricing my painter work.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The kids get to visit longer! Yay me! :rilla: Happy dance!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@just ...a few years ago we had a pooch magically appear in our yard after a bad storm. He had a collar, was neutered, and was very friendly, so we figured he lived nearby. We put posters up everywhere!!! 
Yep...we still have him. :biggrin:

This is him with our Westie, Mayo.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just, LeighAnn, Susan you are all good souls for rescuing you fur babies. My dogs too are rescued strays. 

abt2k15 I really needed that talk on the video about pricing one's art. I have been underpricing my work too long and it's time to stop. I do all the things he says that should never be done, like discounting if it doesn't sell after awhile. Thank you for posting that video.

I'm getting my first painting framed. It's a kind of an odd size canvas 20x24 and I was not able to find a frame to fit, so I'm having a frame made at Hobby Lobby. Can't believe how much it is costing. $46! OK that might not sound like a lot to you but it's a lot to me. I love this painting and I have had it on my wall in the living room and it really needs a frame.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

good to hear. framing might cost a bunch but its also a qualiry upgrade for your work so its money well spend in a way


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I just set up shop on Etsy. We'll see if it goes anywhere. I can't keep all these paintings!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool. Do you have a link to your Etsy store Dick? I'll be happy to 'like' it.

The first year I painted I was totally flooded with paintings. I had a closet full and had about 35 hanging all over my house. I would give them away to whoever wanted them. Some I threw away. Now when I'm almost at the end of the second year of painting I only have 5 in my house that I will not sell because they are my favorites, and I'm having a little trouble keeping the board at the flea market full. I suspect the same is going to happen to you. I've decided to start asking more for my paintings after listening to that video on how to price your art. :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

A board with few paintings is a good indicator that you are pricing too low. Yeah, time to up those prices.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Terry.. 

Interesting concepts LA  I like the Zen Doodle kind of thing

Dick.. Get the painting up.. want to see the work


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We went to Galveston for the night to have more time with the kids. They finally had to leave early this afternoon :crying: miss them already! We did have a fantastic time! 

Back to "normal" now.:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, I didn't know if it was OK to put a link to it but if you say so. ImpressionByHutch


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I just saw "10 Cloverfield Lane". ,Very Interesting movie.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Just checked out the trailer. Looks like a good one. I'll probably wait til I find it on Hulu or something. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the movie suggestion Just. I'm always looking for an interesting movie for me to watch. I'll be looking for it on Netflix. I go to the movies often but that's just to give the grandkids a day out and we watch animations. The pictures I want to watch come from Netflix or TCM or HBO or Cinemax.

Dick I checked out your store. Don't tell anyone that you just started painting a month or two ago! Your work looks really professional and I know you will do well. I love all of them!

Susan it's so great that you got to spend time with your kids. Nothing is more important than family.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I am almost done with this...I've actually done more since this pic was taken. I had planned on finishing her tonight, then promptly fell asleep on the couch. Oh well, tomorrow maybe!! 

Getting my tattoo tomorrow. :biggrin: I always freak out a little right before, not because of pain, but because I am extremely picky about what I get inked on me, and I worry that it's not going to be perfect. I know...I'm a weirdo.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's beautiful.

I read somewhere that it was at one time, _frowned upon_, to use the word beautiful to describe a piece of art. Such baloney!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is the most recent pic...I did a tiny bit more last night. 

I'm not really sure how much more I plan to add. Since there was so much on the top of her head, I wanted to make sure I evened it out below the neckline. Then I intend to copy and add color.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

LeighAnn this is an amazing drawing. Adding color would make it absolutely sensational. 

Dick I can't imagine why saying a picture is beautiful would be frowned upon. I agree, that is BS.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I guess you would have have your nose way way up in the air when you say, that's not a proper way to describe a painting darling. Oh Jeeeves...


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This joint is rocking this morning!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

@leighann this is so beautiful you could make a fortune if you made a book full of these for people to color in I'd deff buy 1


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Was at a friends house last night sitting in a hot tub looking out over the bay. I'm going to have to go over there during the day and do some plein air painting.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

@leighann Where in Arkansas are you? I'm in Bentonville.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Today I did my first spring mowing. I have a lot to mow (approximately 4 acres) and I do a little each day (ride on mower of course). It takes me three days to finish the property. This time of year it's a pleasant activity, but once it gets hot ...ugh!

I don't have anything going on the easel right now. Since Spring break starts day after tomorrow I probably won't start anything until after that's over and all the grand kids are back in school. 

Our weather here in central Arkansas is absolutely heavenly right now. Hope it stays that way so the kids can be outside and out of my hair next week.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I've had a crazy couple of days, with my 73 yr old mom in the ER, me locking my keys in the truck trying to get her home, my poor Step-dad with dementia, just being helpless, and just being exhausted through it all. 

I made it home this afternoon, after getting them somewhat settled, but I have decided that more frequent visits are now a must. 

@bbaldie I am in Russellville , my parents are in Van Buren, and I am from Fort Smith. 
@TerryCurley I know what you mean about the lawn. We have 2.5 acres, and I had considered trying to handle it myself, but I had someone mow our much smaller lawn last summer because I was having so much trouble with my elbow. Well, I had him come out here and he gave me a quote I couldn't pass up. :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Finished!! Well, I'm going to make a copy and color it. Not sure what medium yet.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your flower lady looks fantastic LeighAnn. So sorry to hear of the health problems your Mom and step-Dad are having.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

God bless you Leighann! You take care of your husband and mom and dad! Sorry they are having problems but they are so blessed to have you! :vs-kiss:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good morning fellow artists. I'm just checking in. I am drowning in grandkids today.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Dang! Been looking through some of the threads that were posted during my absents. I missed out on a real gem. Would have loved to get in on that tracing thread.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> Dang! Been looking through some of the threads that were posted during my absents. I missed out on a real gem. Would have loved to get in on that tracing thread.


Yes so would have I. I was accused of saying things that I did not. Such as art must be painful to be art. Tracing can't be used as a learning aid for the beginner. I never said either. Bbbaldie claims that I did and before I could completely defend myself, the moderator shut down the thread but not before he and others took parting shots at me. I quit the moderator job because I could not maintain a fair and neutral position. It seems like this moderator should do the same instead of starting threads in my name and say play nice then bash me.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Morning all :biggrin:
@just ...not even gonna touch that one...staying neutral!!! :wink:
@TerryCurley ...have fun with the grands!!! 

I have been so blah the past couple of days...gotta get motivated!! Going to make myself start a drawing this evening...no clue what it will be though.

Where is @FanKi ?? He must be busy


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Yoohoo...anyone out there???

Boring Saturday here. I should be cleaning my house, but I just don't want to. lain:

Having an art slump :unhappy:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi La.. Noone here but us squirrels


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Got my cardboard projector today. I'm not sure i'd recommend this to anyone. There's a lot of gluing and assembly. The sticky pad that's supposed to hold your phone doesn't. I think the back of mine is too round to stick well. A little tape works. The room needs to be very dark for it to work. That shouldn't be a problem, I'll just wait until the evening if I plan to use it. I guess you can't expect much from a cardboard box and a magnifier stuck in a tube.

I followed the directions about installing an app to rotate the image. That was a pain and I uninstalled it. I just rotated and flipped the image in an editor, no problem.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm here now. 

I'm having a really hard time physically trying to do all I need to do with the grandkids. You know getting meals and snacks and washing hands and helping with potty visits and a million other back breaking activities. It is day two and I feel like I've been hit by a mac truck. I don't know how I'm going to survive 8 more days. :vs_OMG: At least tomorrow I will only have the two oldest ones. 

The next person that tells me 67 isn't really old these days I'm going to smack them up the side of the head. 

On a happy note, I picked up my painting that I had framed. First one ever to get framed.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

"The next person that tells me 67 isn't really old these days I'm going to smack them up the side of the head." 

I will place the *X*! :biggrin:

The painting is beautiful in the frame!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

PMMurphy said:


> So for instance, lets say i took a graphite piece. Its 10x10, and i spent 50 dollars on pencils and 100 on frame.


Is that 10"X10" or 10 Feet X 10 Feet? You spend $50 on pencils for one piece? Really?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone! A gorgeous day in Texas! 67° and sunny. 

I started a re-do on the water on "Heron and Egret". Think it is coming out much improved. Keep your fingers crossed. 

Have been taking some great pictures on the coast over the past couple weeks, some new drawing projects in the collection. :smile:

Anyone other than Meli working on new pieces? 

Have a blessed day! :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Another stunningly beautiful day here is Texas!

I cannot believe how fast March is flying by...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Not counting today I have 6 more days of nothing but taking care of grandkids. So I'm not able to do anything, especially not oil painting. Honestly March seems to be going very slow for me.

The weather is nice though and that makes life a little easier.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I have two of my grandsons for the week. Difference is, I get to go to work during the day.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I absolutely LOVE when my (almost 3 yr old) Grandson comes over.. He is the light in my life.. We dance and play through the entire day.. Oh how I love him! It actually bothers me if he doesn't come over for 3 or 4 days!

D


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

I have been back in the states less than 3 months and just got told dont make any plans for the foreseable future. I am going to try to pump out as much art as I can before we go.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Good to see you Jason.. Get busy with the art! And thanks so much for your service Bro!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It is over the hump day. Yay. I'm struggling trying to get anything done on the internet because the grandies used up all the fast data stream time for the month watching NetFlix. :surprise: It will get reset on Saturday.:wink: I can't wait!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We are finished with our job here, now the hitch itch begins! Since this morning I have washed the roof of the motor home then the hubby and I washed the rest if it. We have cleaned out and un-plugged the outside fridge and right now hubby is washing the car and wondering where I have gone to. :biggrin: Oh well, more to do!


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

Bushcraftonfire thanks I planned to get busy yesterday but this cold kicked my butt so I did nothing but sleep yesterday, I guess I needed it. Everyone got sick last underway but I can't seem to shake it. I am hoping to do some watercolor painting this weekend.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I won't be able to get back to work on my painting until the grand-kids leave. There's no way I'm going to not spend time with them and enjoy every minute of it. Life's too short and grand-kids don't stay with us enough. I'm having a great time with them. One of them is becoming a pretty good artist. I let him use my sketch book and he doesn't put it down. He really got excited about my compass once I showed him how to use it.

Life is good!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Today we did grocery shopping. Don't know if we will get anything else done, lazy day.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I went shopping today, as you can see I live in the UK
upon paying lots of security guards surrounded an old lady who was attempting to leave, she was Indian I think she couldn't speak english anyway, I asked the supervisor why are you stopping her?
he told me she tried to steal a tin of steak and some cobs (bread) - I told him I'd pay for them but he said no and he wouldn't listen to me, he said he had to call the police!
I became distraught because my line of thinking is... if she has to steal food then SHE NEEDS THE FOOD?
I told him it's not like she's stealing alcohol or something?
he was ignorant and wouldn't accept my cash 
myself personally, and the majority of the people I know in my life hate these big corporate supermarket stores like Sainsburys and Tesco/Asda... it was a sad day

( I wont be spending my money there any more )


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You have a great heart for trying to intervene @meli! :vs_love:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm glad you feel that way susan half the people here would belittle me and accuse her of being a criminal! lol


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Even the Bible says do not despise a man if he steals to feed his family!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't understand why the store would not take your money and let her go. I agree with you, if it's food she is taking it is because she and her family needs it and are desperate. I think this was a test set up by God and you passed but the store clerk failed.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We just finished putting the new awning we made up. I am happy with it. The old one was 18 years old and used to be white. I like the brown better.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You made your own awning?? 

I installed a new one on my trailer last year. Now we're selling it. I'd love nothing better than to buy a motor home like yours. You must love it!!!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Wooo Hooo.. That looks awesome! Job well done


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

That is impressive Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is a blast Dick! We have been living in it 12 years and as solid as this coach is I am sure we will get a few more years from her.

Thank you Dave! I made this one because we are too frugal (cheap) to have it done. This is 100% cotton canvas, as was the old one, that is why they last so long.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Just!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I thought you thanked me in the earlier post. My name is Dave.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Guess she was talking to me in the earlier post Dave.. Now we will have confusion.. Dave and Dave.. I usually go by David.. so shouldn't be too bad.. LOL!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I would have responded to you sooner Just but I was writing my first response while you were writing your comment, as a result I didn't see yours until after I posted to theirs. :vs_smirk: confusion! 

I didn't know your name was Dave Just, I do now! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> We just finished putting the new awning we made up. I am happy with it. The old one was 18 years old and used to be white. I like the brown better.


This is freedom.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Sorry haven't been around in a few days. I had a crisis with my mom, plus I have felt like dooky, and having a severe creative slump. I don't know how many papers I have wasted...really annoys me. 

Anyway!!! I'm back :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

hey leigh I hope your mums okay... watch that link I posted for you in the other post @ creative block 
WB


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Just have fun LA.. Is your Mom ok? Great to have you back Sis


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi LeighAnn happy to see you are back. Hope the health problems are improving with your Mom.

Happy Easter everyone. 

My grandkids all went to their respective homes on Friday. Yesterday was a recovery day for me, but today I will spend the day doing my most favorite thing, painting. I started a 12x16 landscape last evening, but it is only the underpainting and I'm not ready to post anything.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome back Leighann! Prayers for your Mom and you.

Happy Easter! 

Off to sunrise service.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome back Leigh Ann. I hope all is well.

I spent the day at Mystic Seaport in CT yesterday. There are some wonderful galleries there and in one, I met a working artist upstairs in his studio. His paintings are probably some of the best I've ever seen. Sailing ships in rough water seems to be his thing. He seemed to enjoy my visit and was happy to talk about his work. In another gallery, the proprietor happily gave us some tips on getting into the artworld and juried shows. 

I know I need to build my skills and portfolio first but I'm definitely going to look into this. I'm looking forward to meeting other artists face to face.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey all : D


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Inge. Just checked out your FB page, I like your work.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! : D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Wooooo Hoooooooooo.. Inge's back!!! Welcome back Sis


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha, I needed the poke though xD Thanks ^^


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Welcome back Leigh Ann. I hope all is well.
> 
> I spent the day at Mystic Seaport in CT yesterday. There are some wonderful galleries there and in one, I met a working artist upstairs in his studio. His paintings are probably some of the best I've ever seen. Sailing ships in rough water seems to be his thing. He seemed to enjoy my visit and was happy to talk about his work. In another gallery, the proprietor happily gave us some tips on getting into the artworld and juried shows.
> 
> I know I need to build my skills and portfolio first but I'm definitely going to look into this. I'm looking forward to meeting other artists face to face.


That is so cool Dick. I have to find some art galleries here in Arkansas to visit. I would really like to see some professional works in real life.

Hi Inge...glad to see you again.

As of today I have 5 WIP going on. All of them are at the very first stages of background work and blocking in. My blocking in isn't a beautiful abstract like yours Dick, so I'm not willing to post anything at this stage.

I don't think I'm going to participate in the self-portrait challenge this week since I already have so many open projects. I do have a self portrait I did last year but from an earlier conversation we decided that we would not use previous works...or has that changed?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Well if you aren't going to do another.. then put the one up you did last year Terry.. Would be wonderful to see it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Well if you aren't going to do another.. then put the one up you did last year Terry.. Would be wonderful to see it.


Thank you David. I will post it. If anyone thinks it is not appropriate for this challenge then you have my permission to remove the post.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I was just thinking. We don't have category for critiques. A place where good job isn't what we're looking for and a place where you place your art only if you're very comfortable with strong critique. No need for being mean but say what you think. How would you make my painting better? What would you remove or add? We have a private area but I don't think that's quite right for what I'm looking for.

A lot of you are experts and don't need this but as a beginner, I need real critiques to push me in the right direction. What do you think?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

The mom is fine...she just gave me a little scare. My stepdad has dementia, so he's a handful himself, and my mom isn't really the caretaker type, so I will just be making more frequent visits from now on. 

I FINALLY managed to break through my creative block and draw something. It wasn't what I wanted to do, but it's something at least. 
@dickhutchings I like the idea of a "critique" thread. 

So did anyone do any Easter art? There were tons of it all over Instagram. I didn't get the chance to draw anything, even though I had planned on it. 

Here's my latest...


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Getting new shoes on the motor home, tires are expensive but very necessary to keep them fresh.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I was just thinking. We don't have category for critiques. A place where good job isn't what we're looking for and a place where you place your art only if you're very comfortable with strong critique. No need for being mean but say what you think. How would you make my painting better? What would you remove or add? We have a private area but I don't think that's quite right for what I'm looking for.
> 
> A lot of you are experts and don't need this but as a beginner, I need real critiques to push me in the right direction. What do you think?


id like that. to me its a courtesy towards the artist to explain what i think could improve the work. its a fresh pair of eyes and while a "goodjob" post can say much i think youd always benefit more from nitpicking critique


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't think we need a whole new section for Critiques. Just put your work in the proper section and Title it "Critique Wanted" or something to that effect after your title.

Too many forum sections begins to make it cluttered.. as well as confusing for people.

Just my $.02


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! Late Easter greetings...how y'all doin??
goodbye to my long weekend! You shall be missed....I would like some extension of it...LoL..hope you all have a great Monday! :biggrin:
Chicks and bunnies!!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Belated Happy Easter to you Melody. Thanks for the Easter art.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@dickhutchings Where are we posting about this horrid self portrait I'm doing? Oh, Lordy, it's a mess. :vs_boom:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

How about here? misc-art/1st-art-show-exercise-self-portrait


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I feel like I'm losing my path started 3 dif paintings today and haven't finished any of them :vs_worry:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Good morning everyone!! 

Question...do we already have a spot to post works in progress, or do we just post them at our own leisure wherever they might fit in with the conversation?? 

:wink::wink:

Nothing new here, except my work in progress :vs-kiss:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes we do. It's under Forum/Community/Work In Progress. I don't use it, I just start a new thread under my chosen medium and start adding my photos as I progress. The one I showed you is a for private WIPs so only members can see them.

Your elephant is coming out fantastic!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Thank you, thank you. I want to do an owl, and maybe a giraffe too. I have so many things I want to draw!! 

I have a friend that wants me to put a mandala on a board, plus her husband would like a drawing of an Aztec calendar.

Just not enough hours in the day :surprise:


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

leighann said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Question...do we already have a spot to post works in progress, or do we just post them at our own leisure wherever they might fit in with the conversation??
> 
> ...


Very nice , I would not have the patience for all those tiny lines lol. I really need to work on my painting but I'm so sleepy today.


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

I got a new fountain pen and sketch pad and ink and some tombow markers to play with I love the orange ink so far its allot of fun to play with.


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

meli said:


> I feel like I'm losing my path started 3 dif paintings today and haven't finished any of them :vs_worry:


Ugh , story of my life . I thought I was just crazy :laugh:

How many of you do this ?


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

TonTon said:


> Ugh , story of my life . I thought I was just crazy :laugh:
> 
> How many of you do this ?


lol I do allot


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

Its because you have a good idea and want to start it before you forget . I have about 10 that are unfinished now. What are you working on now Jason?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

leighann said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Question...do we already have a spot to post works in progress, or do we just post them at our own leisure wherever they might fit in with the conversation??
> 
> ...


I think that's what the 'Work in progress' forum (http://www.artistforum.com/work-progress-private/) was suppose to be for, but it never caught on so we have been doing them in the media forum of the piece.


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

how many of you have other things that eat away at your time? For me it is RC boats and planes, I build them the old school way no store bought ready to go cookie cutter stuff, I also do photography I started doing that by taking my own ref photos and it spiraled from there. I do calligraphy too but that falls into the art arena I think.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice stuff Jason! 

Nothing as nice as this but I also have other hobbies! I like to knit, crochet, cook, bake and sew. I bought a very nice camera to take my own reference photos with. :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are very skilled Jason. I guess my other time consumer is my grand kids.


----------

